

Friendster to be sold by Month's End - source - ojbyrne
http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssTechMediaTelecomNews/idUSSHA23911920091204

======
tengkahwee
It's unfortunate that they are one the first starters to social networks yet
they lost their lead early too.

